# HELP re FSH OESTROGEN LEVELS please



## gilmot (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi

My name is lisa. We have been blessed with a miracle our lovely Lewis born 12/12/07 and I gave birth at age 39. So as you will see from my signature miracles can happen.

We are now trying for a sibling for Lewis and Not sure what my bloods levels are indicating. I see cannot post on ask a nurse now so was hoping you ladies may be able to help.
*
JAN 07* (prior to having lewis)

FSH 5.1
LH5.8
*
JULY 08* (after having lewis)

FSH 10.3
LH 8
OESTROGEN 72

AUG 08

FSH 4
LH 4.6
OESTROGEN 443 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! yikes

Aug 08 levels OESTROGEN has shot up I am not sure what this means. I know high levels supress FSH & LH so dont get true reading but does this mean i am pre-menopausal or do Oestrogren & FSH have to be high for that. What does oestrogen shooting up like this mean.

Thanks lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Congrats for your baby! He's gorgeous!

I do not have an answer to your question but I would be very interested in knowing this too. I've had a high FSH in the past (13 at the highest) but more recently my FSH has been lower, but at the same time the oestradiol level has been high (eg. FSH 5.4; OEST 241 (Day 2) in May before I started my last tx). 

I am now being monitored at a new clinic by another doctor for two cycles before he can suggest treatment/make his diagnosis. In the August blood tests my FSH was 6.8 and LH 4.0. However they didn't do oestradiol levels at all. Now tomorrow I'm going to have the same tests again and I requested they check the oestradiol levels too even though the dr didn't write that in to the plan. I find it strange that he didn't feel it's important to measure OEST levels together with FSH.

Anyway, I would really like to know why the oestradiol is raised and if there is anything we could do to lower it together with FSH. Does anyone know?

BTW Lisa, what does InhibinB mean?

Good luck!
Minty
x


----------



## gilmot (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Minty

InhibinB is a test you can have done to evluate your egg reserves.

I have spoken to a fertility nurse and she has told me Oestrogen can be high by left over folliucle or ovarian cyst possibly.

She also said as long as oestrogen and FSH arent both high not too worry. As oestrogen supresses FSH. So it is actually when oestrogen is low and FSH high is is better.

Minty I wish you loads of luck at ytour new clinic.

Still bit confused so if anyone can clarify would be great.

Thanx


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Minty

My blood test results were: LH 3, FSH 7.4, OESTRADIOL 225 and AMH 0.6 (ug/L) on day 3.  Geeta just said that they were the levels you would expect at this age.  However she and Prof Campbell were much more interested in the Doppler scan which measures blood flow to the uterus, state of the tubes, and the size and number of antral follicles - 5 visible on day 16.  I get the impression that every month is a completely different scenario so there could be a month when you have more follicles than another month and that would be the most important prediction from the point of view of Create Health.  Hope this helps and good luck with your next appointment.

marinegirl x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

gilmot said:


> I have spoken to a fertility nurse and she has told me Oestrogen can be high by left over folliucle or ovarian cyst possibly.
> She also said as long as oestrogen and FSH arent both high not too worry. As oestrogen supresses FSH. So it is actually when oestrogen is low and FSH high is is better.


Sorry, I didn't quite understand this. So would it be better if FSH was high and oestrogen low? But as you say as long as they are both not high...



gilmot said:


> InhibinB is a test you can have done to evluate your egg reserves.


So is it an alternative to AMH? Never heard of InhibinB.... Have you had AMH measured?



marinegirl said:


> My blood test results were: LH 3, FSH 7.4, OESTRADIOL 225 and AMH 0.6 (ug/L) on day 3. Geeta just said that they were the levels you would expect at this age.


It seems like we have very similar levels. So I guess there's nothing we can do to change these...



marinegirl said:


> However she and Prof Campbell were much more interested in the Doppler scan which measures blood flow to the uterus, state of the tubes, and the size and number of antral follicles - 5 visible on day 16.


I am having a scan next Tuesday at the Harley St Fertility Centre and two other scans (one D12-15; one D20-22). Not sure if these are Dopplers but I guess these are to check the antral follicle count at the least.

I still need to make an appt with Create.

Loads of luck to both of you!
Minty
x


----------

